
The Good Times for Airlines Are Over - mgh2
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-03-17/the-good-times-for-airlines-are-over
======
pdx_flyer
The core problem is that the airlines fixated on returns and their stock price
with little focus on disaster planning. They cut costs by slashing their
frequent flyer programs, buying more fuel efficient planes, and for American,
they cut some really badly performing routes.

For any of the majors to make a real comeback after Covid, we'll need to see
how much of their bread and butter (corporate contracts) comes back and how
quickly. If there is a severe lag in that money flowing into the airlines,
consolidation isn't far away.

